# modern warfare 2- stimulus pack



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

out now. bit steep at 1200 ms points though.


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

i posted up a link to some very cheap ms points in the mw2 thread if anyone else needs them.....


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

The xbox get them now and everyone else has to wait till the end of april :thumb::thumb::thumb:


The new maps look really good and i am still trying to get my head round them,but the 2 maps from MW1 (Crash and Overgrown) have had a graphics going over, they are alot sharper now :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

New maps are good, but still trying to find some decent sniper spots!


----------

